# Midwest Center for Theological Studies questions



## Wynteriii (Nov 21, 2013)

I think I saw a couple of PB members have as their signature that they are attending MCTS. While I wait for a response from the center itself I'm curious what you students can say.

1. What is your overall review of the center?

2. If you did distance learning, was that online or did you do it another way?

3. Do you know if they accept credits from other Biblical institutions?

4. Would you mind if I PM you with any other questions?


----------



## KSon (Nov 22, 2013)

Brother,

I have studied at MCTS, and have found the experience both edifying to my soul and profitable to my pastorate. The studies are deep, rigorous, and confessional. I would recommend it as an academic option to any confessional baptist. 

I have taken classes both live-stream and recorded. The positive of live-stream is that you feel 'connected' to the class, as you are able to ask questions. Further, it holds you accountable to be making marked, intentional progress in the course, as certain work must be completed prior to the next class. The negatives would be that the intentional expectation of progress may be hard to maintain if ministerial duties do not allow for work completion or 'class attendance', as well as you are limited to taking whatever is offered in that particular semester. 

The recorded classes provide much more freedom in arranging your studies, but that can be a great negative if you are not regimented in your time and preparation. Also, due to the nature of the course delivery, feedback is less-immediate, often via email. 

As far as other credits, perhaps in the M.Div equivalent, where there are many more 'theological gen eds' (systematics, etc.), I think there is more freedom. Check with their registrar, John DeVito (a good and godly man) for more on that. He is quite knowledgable and helpful. 

This is short, reflective of my time at the moment, but please feel to PM me if I can answer anything further.


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 22, 2013)

I have sent an email but still have not received a reply. There are very busy so I don't assume I will get an answer soon.

As I move to a new reformed baptist church, I'm trying to transfer credits from the SBC's Seminary Extension to MCTS, an educational center that promotes what I believe.


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 22, 2013)

Might I also ask:

What program you guys went through?


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you familiar with Reformed Baptist Seminary?


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, do you go there?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 23, 2013)

Wynteriii said:


> Yes, do you go there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4



I don't. I was told that you have to travel to MCTS for certain courses. I believe RBS is completely online. I could be wrong. Im interested in IRBS at Westminster Seminary California. I plan to go out there this summer with my wife and kids.


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 23, 2013)

Was it MCTS that told you or was it a student? I didn't know you had to travel for some classes. 

I like RBS but $426 semester enrollment fee seems a bit high.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 23, 2013)

I had looked at MCTS at one point to complete the MDiv (before I found I already had equivalency). They were requiring at least one class on campus (though the compressed/weeklong "J-term" intensive classes would satisfy the requirement). Their reasoning, when I asked, was that since it's a small school, they wanted to be able to meet the student personally and give at least some time to evaluating the results of their education process.


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 23, 2013)

Wynteriii said:


> Was it MCTS that told you or was it a student? I didn't know you had to travel for some classes.
> 
> I like RBS but $426 semester enrollment fee seems a bit high.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4



It may be high, but compared to other seminarys it's a great price. My only problem with MCTS and RBS is that it isn't accredited.


----------



## Herald (Nov 23, 2013)

Wynteriii said:


> I think I saw a couple of PB members have as their signature that they are attending MCTS. While I wait for a response from the center itself I'm curious what you students can say.
> 
> 1. What is your overall review of the center?
> 
> ...



Wynter, I am currently a student at MCTS. It is a perfect fit for my personal situation. Feel free to PM me with any questions you have.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Dec 6, 2013)

Wynter/Tyrese,

A few questions and a few statements for both of you.

First Wynter.

I am not a current student of MCTS, but I have heard a lot of good things about the school. I'm all aboard with attending a non-accredited seminary, depending on your objectives and the context of vocational ministry in which you plan to serve. 

However, to bring balance to the situation, I have to agree with what has been expressed repeatedly on the PB by men much more qualified to render their advice as I am. That is, it may be beneficial to seek an accredited degree in order to open doors for other areas of ministry, such as teaching, counseling, hospital/military/prison chaplaincy, etc. I think this all depends on what your undergrad degree is in (I am not certain if you shared that with us or not) and if you are dead set on going into full-time pastoral ministry once completed with your theological education. 

Having said all that, I noticed that there was a concern with tuition costs associated with attend WSCAL. I'm sure that Dr. Clark and the admissions staff would be able to adress this more accurately, but there seems to be a great deal of financial aid and scholarship money available according to their website. The scholarship/financial aid page is below:

Westminster Seminary California - Admissions - Financial Aid:: Westminster Seminary California

Also, taking absolutely nothing away from what would surely be a superb, first-rate theological education and preparation for ministry at WSCAL, have you considered a place like TMS, which is out your way? Provided you could get past some of the heavy dispensational leanings, I think Dr. McArthur and his staff have much to offer in terms of solid, biblical, expositional instruction. I've had the privilege of touring the seminary during the Sheperd's Conference this past March, and it is certainly a top-notch facility. I only mention Master's because you seem to be of a Baptistic persuasion, and though broadly reformed, TMS would not be truly reformed in any confessional or Presbyterian sense. Also, thier tuition is a bit cheaper. Just my two cents, and their website is below:

TMS - The Master's Seminary

Tyrese,

From what I understand you are in MD. If I may ask, wouldn't it seem that Westminster Philly would be the more logical choice? Perhaps it is because you are thoroughly interested in IRBS. Other than that, are there any issues that you have with WSPhil, which seems to be closer for relocation than WSCAL? Just wondering, and if I'm prying too much just let me know. Also, if you had not known already, both of these excellent seminaries offer an abundance of scholarships, with WSCAL in particular having a wonderful opportunity for African-American and Hispanic men pursuing their MDIV for a pastoral call, an ethnic category that I believe you are in judging from some of your posts I've read and one of your previous profile pics. The information on that is below:

Westminster Seminary California - Admissions - Scholarships, Grants & Academic Awards:: Westminster Seminary California

My apologies to the PB admins/moderators if I have derailed or hijacked this thread. If so, I recieve your correction freely and humbly. I can cease and desist this conversation, and carry it on with these brethren via PM if necessary. 

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 6, 2013)

*Mcts*

I Just started taking classes from MCTS and I really enjoy them. There is nothing like getting a strong foundation as a particular Baptist before moving on.

Even though MCTS is not accredited, there are still places that one can go afterwards. SBTS, for one, and I plan on doing exactly that.

So, while MCTS may be unaccredited, it is not impossible to move on to a higher seminary afterwards.


----------



## shoeless (Dec 10, 2013)

Rafe Andersen said:


> I Just started taking classes from MCTS and I really enjoy them. There is nothing like getting a strong foundation as a particular Baptist before moving on.
> 
> Even though MCTS is not accredited, there are still places that one can go afterwards. SBTS, for one, and I plan on doing exactly that.
> 
> So, while MCTS may be unaccredited, it is not impossible to move on to a higher seminary afterwards.



Are you 100% sure that SBTS takes their credits?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 11, 2013)

shoeless said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > I Just started taking classes from MCTS and I really enjoy them. There is nothing like getting a strong foundation as a particular Baptist before moving on.
> ...



I knew of one man during my time at SBTS who came from an unaccredited program. He had completed ThM work at an ARTS seminary, and was subsequently admitted to the PhD at SBTS. However, his MDiv was accredited, and he had been a strong enough student in it, that he likely would have been accepted to the PhD simply on its basis. 

I'm not saying that to discourage you -- just encouraging you to investigate matters thoroughly! It's a large school and there easily may have been others whom I simply did not meet.

Either way, MCTS seems to be a good program and I'm confident you'll benefit from the studies there. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 14, 2013)

shoeless said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > I Just started taking classes from MCTS and I really enjoy them. There is nothing like getting a strong foundation as a particular Baptist before moving on.
> ...




The Dean of the School, Dr Waldron, told me himself that they do.


----------

